# NACE AEROLINEAS DEL PERU



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*GRUPO ESPAÑOL MARSANS INGRESA A MERCADO AEROCOMERCIAL EN TRES MESES * 

Lima, may. 12 (ANDINA).- Aerolíneas Argentinas, empresa del grupo turístico español Marsans, anunció hoy la próxima creación de la subsidiaria Aerolíneas del Perú para operar en el mercado aerocomercial peruano en tres o cuatro meses con una inversión inicial de diez millones de dólares.

El presidente de Aerolíneas Argentinas, Antonio Mata, manifestó en Buenos Aires que empezará a operar apenas se cumplan con todos los requisitos legales en el Perú.

Explicó que Marsans tendrá una participación de 49 por ciento en Aerolíneas del Perú y el otro 51 por ciento del capital estará en manos de inversionistas peruanos “de solvencia”.

Estimó que Aerolíneas del Perú operaría vuelos locales en unos tres o cuatro meses y obtendría licencias para los vuelos internacionales a finales de este año, con lo cual apuntarían a competir directamente con la chilena Lan.

La creación de esta compañía estaba prevista para inicios del próximo año, pero Marsans la adelantó “aprovechando el malestar de los pasajeros de la principal compañía peruana”, en referencia a Lan Perú, subsidiaria de Lan Chile.

El grupo Marsans, propietario de aerolíneas como Aerolíneas de Chile y Air Plus Comet, hoteles, cadenas de agencias y servicios de transporte terrestre en todo el mundo, tiene gran interés en el potencial turístico del Perú, aseveró Mata.

Asimismo, anunció que Aerolíneas Argentinas tendrá un fuerte protagonismo en el desarrollo de la subsidiaria peruana, a la que se aportarán 80 aviones de la flotilla de las actuales compañías aéreas del grupo Marsans.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Bién por el Perú que venga inversión extranjera.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Interesante...otra aerolinea, espero que brinde un buen servicio.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Wasu hay hartas empresas que quieren entrar al mercado aereo Peruano, solo espero que no se sature.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Ojala que tenga exito. Aparte de Wayra Perú, Aerocondor, Magenta air, Lan, me parece que sera excesiva la oferta de aviones.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

A mi también me parece excesivo alguien sabe las aerolineas que hacen vuelos internacionales con Perú, sería interesante saber cuantas hay en cada lado y comrpobar si es equitativo.

yo conozco estas
KLM
AirCanada
Iberia
Varig


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Ojala que la gente empieze a usar el servicio aereo mas si los precios se ponen comodos para ellos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ME PARECE MUY BIEN !


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

EXCELENTE IDEA, GENIAL ESTO SE VA A PONER MUY BUENO.....


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Ojala que tenga exito. Aparte de Wayra Perú, Aerocondor, Magenta air, Lan, me parece que sera excesiva la oferta de aviones.


Bueno, Magenta ya no existe mas.
Pero no entiendo, ahora vamos a tener a Air Plus y a Aerolineas, pero
las dos son del mismo dueño.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

TACA-LACSA-AEROMEXICO-AMERICAN-CONTINENTAL-DELTA-AIR CANADA-IBERIA-LLOYD BOLIVIANO-AVIANCA-COPA-VARIG-BRITISH AIRWAYS-AIR FRANCE-KLM-LAN CHILE-AERO POSTAL-AEROLINEAS ARGENTINAS-AIR PLUS COMET-TAME


----------



## BluePhoenix (May 1, 2004)

Wow no tenia ni idea que la British y Air France hayan reanudado sus vuelo a Lima , ahora por ahi lei que si se viene la oleada de turistas chinos tal vez veamos a Air China y quiza quien sabe, ya seria muy bueno que vengan China Airlines , Cathay Pacific o la Jal, ahi si que necesitariamos otra pista adicional.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

La demanda por vuelos hacia Perú va a ser crucial para ver si se avanza más rápido con la construción de la segunda etapa del aeropuerto. Lufthansa debe renovar sus vuelos sí o sí con el Perú.

Sería chevere ver vuelos con Nippon Airlines también.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

BluePhoenix said:


> Wow no tenia ni idea que la British y Air France hayan reanudado sus vuelo a Lima , ahora por ahi lei que si se viene la oleada de turistas chinos tal vez veamos a Air China y quiza quien sabe, ya seria muy bueno que vengan China Airlines , Cathay Pacific o la Jal, ahi si que necesitariamos otra pista adicional.


Si viene Cathay Pacific y JAL van a tener que ampliar mas...estas dos lineas
usan puros aviones grandes 774, 777 y A340..............alucina que venga Quantas, Virgin Atlantic, Singapur Airlines..van a tener que poner los aviones uno encima del otro..jaja


----------



## BluePhoenix (May 1, 2004)

Que buenas noticias JT,, claro pues, por ke no pueden venir , si por ejemplo Lan y Aerolineas Argentinas vuelan a Australia tal vez Qantas se animen a venir por estos lares ,,con esos aviones super heavies que se cruzan el pacifico ,, en buen tiempo que pensaron remodelar el LIM, ahora tambien seria bueno un vuelo internacional a un aeropuerto de provincia , creo que ya los hay al Cuzco pero como que la ciudad merece una mayor afluencia de pasajeros. 
Y si Lufthansa renueva sus vuelos ya estariamos como en la epoca de comienzos del '90 cuando estas lineas todavia nos visitaban, de paso hay que llamar a Alitalia pa' completar el EuroPack jejeje


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

De verdad hay hartas aerolíneas Europeas que podrían venir, Air Europa, Alitalia, Czech Airlines, Malev Hungarian, Ukraine International Airlines, pero bueno ya demasiado alucinado hay que darle tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

tambn ellos llegaron a Chile con Aerolineas del Sur y por el momento van bien


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Para el 2010 o 2015 seguramente también van a querer estar por acá Singapore Airlines y Japan Airlines, con sus Airbus 380. Eso será cuando comiencen a llegar en mancha los chinitos, lo que obligará a construir la segunda pista del Jorge Chávez.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si yo creo que el aeropuerto esta siendo refaccionado a buen paso.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Deberian crear un aeropuerto internacional para cuzco, para que la gente no tenga que venir a Lima, para despues embarcarse a Cuzco.
en iquitos tambien deberian hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Cada macro-región debería tener un aeropuerto grande como el Jorge Chavez


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*Dicen Aerolineas del Perù serà respetuosa y se pondrà la camiseta del Perù*

no serà un negocio mas , vendran a hacer pais , dicen:
Aerolíneas del Perú es el nombre de la nueva empresa que empezará a operar en el mercado local en los próximos tres o cuatro meses, anunció Antonio Mata, presidente del comité ejecutivo de Aerolíneas Argentinas, uno de los accionistas de la compañía.

En conferencia de prensa, el ejecutivo admite que la incursión de Aerolíneas del Perú se adelantó por la situación generada en el mercado peruano, con el malestar de la población frente a Lan. “Es necesario que el Perú encuentre una línea aérea que sea respetuosa con el país y que se comprometa con su desarrollo social”, dijo.

“Pensábamos ingresar a inicios del 2006, pero es una gran oportunidad la que nos brinda el gobierno peruano para que nuestra presencia en Perú sea inmediata. Tenemos la infraestructura y la tecnología para que este sea un proyecto permanente”, agrega.

Además dejó en claro que Lan considera al Perú y a Argentina, donde también opera, como un mercado y no como un país. Aerolíneas del Perú S.A. no caerá en errores ni cometerá la misma torpeza (en relación al video), dijo.

“No compramos en el mercado del rastrillo y primero vemos lo que pasamos. No exponemos al ridículo a un país en nuestras pantallas. Es un despropósito poner algo que dificulte la imagen del país que estás vendiendo”, refiere.

Línea de bandera

Aerolíneas del Perú invertirá US$ 10 millones, buscan convertirse en la compañía de bandera peruana. Para ello se encuentran próximos a cerrar un acuerdo con inversionistas nacionales, desestimando que se trate de capitales golondrinos. También, descartó que se vayan a aliar con “testaferros”.

Aerolíneas del Perú primero incursionará en el mercado doméstico con rutas como Iquitos, Cusco, entre otras. 

Su flota estará compuesta por seis aviones. Además indica que sus pilotos, tripulantes y el resto de personal serán peruanos.      
El dato

TRÁMITES. Aerolíneas del Perú tramita la respectiva licencia ante el MTC. Están en la fase de elaboración de estatutos, la reserva de dominio de la marca. A fin de año o inicios del 2006 empezarán a operar en el mercado internacional.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Lan la va a ver a cuadritos ahora....


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Para el 2010 o 2015 seguramente también van a querer estar por acá Singapore Airlines y Japan Airlines, con sus Airbus 380. Eso será cuando comiencen a llegar en mancha los chinitos, lo que obligará a construir la segunda pista del Jorge Chávez.


ALUCINA...CON UN A380 LLEGAS DE JAPON DIRECTO A LIMA, SIN ESCALAS!!!
TREMENDA COSOTA XD..


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Aún no entiendo muy bien ese dibujo, como se conectaría la parte antigua del aeropuerto con la nueva?


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

con buses??


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buses subterraneos...


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

si claro


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Mira tú, suena chevere.  Quisiera que el aeropuerto luzca así ya!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Los terminales nacional e internacional estarían en la gran H central, la cual estaría rodeada de las dos pistas: la antigua y la nueva.
El aeropuerto actual se transformaría en una zona hotelera y comercial, y el Perú Plaza sería convertido en un centro de "clase mundial".
Supongo que la unión de ambas zonas sería mediante algún túnel que pasaría por abajo de la pista, por el cual transitarían los buses.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Wasu que alucinante.... si todo lo que es ahorita el aeropuerto se convierte en mall, sería de hecho un de los mejores.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Los terminales nacional e internacional estarían en la gran H central, la cual estaría rodeada de las dos pistas: la antigua y la nueva.
> El aeropuerto actual se transformaría en una zona hotelera y comercial, y el Perú Plaza sería convertido en un centro de "clase mundial".
> Supongo que la unión de ambas zonas sería mediante algún túnel que pasaría por abajo de la pista, por el cual transitarían los buses.


Pedro....estaremos vivos para cuando este listo el terminal H con sus 53 mangas?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Claro, JT! La economía peruana va a ir como por un tubo en los años siguientes! Yo pienso que más rápido de lo pensado vamos a estar tomando fotos del nuevo terminal. Claro que por esos años Incascrapers ya tendrá un millón de posts.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Claro, JT! La economía peruana va a ir como por un tubo en los años siguientes! Yo pienso que más rápido de lo pensado vamos a estar tomando fotos del nuevo terminal. Claro que por esos años Incascrapers ya tendrá un millón de posts.


Entonces eso va a ser dentro de 11 meses jajajaja


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

uy que rápido.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

No me extrañaría, Filter, porque, cuando te decides, tú eres bravo para postear! Jajajaja!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> No me extrañaría, Filter, porque, cuando te decides, tú eres bravo para postear! Jajajaja!


Jajajaja en serio va a ser chevere cuando anuncien la construcción de la "H"


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve mostro esa ampliacion, cuando la haran?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

En el largo plazo, Bajopontino. Supongo que en unos diez años, cuando se cumplan los requisitos previstos de movimiento de carga y pasajeros y se requiera construir una segunda pista.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que interesante, yo ni enterado de esto.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Filter said:


> Entonces eso va a ser dentro de 11 meses jajajaja


que optimista filter!!!..........J BLOCK+FILTER=1'000,000/11 meses


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Estamos a 1300 posts de los ches!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

si pero te apuesto que en menos de 15 dias los pasamos


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si apuesto pierdo, porque de hecho los pasamos en menos de 15 dias jajaja


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que optimismo, por eso los ches, ya fueron, ahora la meta son los mejicanos....


----------

